# Growly Face Pictures ;)



## ~*Jessie*~

I was going through my Photobucket account, and thought these were cute! It's funny how cute chihuahuas can look so scary!





































One of my favorite pics... 10 week old Rylie defending her cookie:


----------



## Jangles021204

LOL, those are so cute!


----------



## lisa&lily

100% cuteness. Oooh I've just realised, Lily has that collar with the bones on, but hers is a paler pink.


----------



## melonypersians

awwww they are too cute. i love the last pic. too funny


----------



## freedomchis

awwwww chis are so funny arent they

rylie as a puppy is the cutest and what a face she makes when shes defending her things way to cute


----------



## pompom

Aww how sweet are they! You should see kisses growling face! it looks like she has Rabies lol


----------



## Trace

LOL.. i have quite a few growly face pics of Dia, she looks so mean! but she's a cuddly little thing.. 

that pic of riley defending her cookie is soooooooooooo cute! :love4: she looks so fierce! :lol:


----------



## Yoshismom

Soooooo Ferocious!!!


----------



## kellie

lol those are to cute! I love the last picture


----------



## ria

My they do look like cute baby lions. love them


----------



## Sydni

Awww, I love the last one. It's so cute.


----------



## DlTobin

back AWAy from the cookie lol!


----------



## Bozo's Mom

Hahah! They're so funny !


----------



## Milo 07

What great pics....they can look pretty feirce!
Espically your last one!!
Wink wink


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

Thanks, everyone! They sure are entertaining


----------



## tazruby

omg how cute


----------



## Guest

awww that last one is just too cute!!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Awwwwwwwwwwww...................the photos are cute. I love those little chi faces.


----------

